# My chickens are weird



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Today I was just walking around the backyard with my chickens and I was bending down and finding crickets for them then I hugged buttercup cuz that’s what we always do and she put her head on my shoulders. She seemed so tired like before she would hug then just want to leave but now she’s standing there hugging me and then Wouldnt leave me unless I moved. Chestnut got jelous too. Do you think buttercup trying to tell me she isn’t feeling well?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you please quit looking for trouble where there is none?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Would you please quit looking for trouble where there is none?


Ugh I’m having a bad day ok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have noticed and I asked you about it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I have noticed and I asked you about it.


Because my school is starting soon


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One day you'll be all done and either go to college or have to go get a job.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> One day you'll be all done and either go to college or have to go get a job.


Well that’s actually not why I’m having a bad day. It’s because I’m worried about my chickens


----------

